# Keys Permit Flies



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

Looking for fly recommendations ie. size and pattern for March Permit in Lower Keys. Not asking what your favorite fly is, just general info... I know i'll be targeting fish with primarily crab patterns, but not sure what size and weight. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Read Nat Linville's blog on his website (angling company in key west). 

He is probably the best permit angler right now (or to avoid any arguments, obviously v skilled and successful) and is pretty transparent about always throwing a "strong arm merkin" tied by Dave Skok. It's a pretty straightforward looking fly. I have also had permit success in the keys w Dale Perez crab and Diablo crab style flies (another Skok pattern). More than anything, I think it's about having confidence in whatever you are throwing and not over thinking it.

Whichever guide you fish w will also likely have his favorites that he wants to throw. Permit are real f'ers but I think most of the success tends to lie more with the indian than the arrow (beyond a certain point).


----------



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

jsnipes said:


> Read Nat Linville's blog on his website (angling company in key west).
> 
> He is probably the best permit angler right now (or to avoid any arguments, obviously v skilled and successful) and is pretty transparent about always throwing a "strong arm merkin" tied by Dave Skok. It's a pretty straightforward looking fly. I have also had permit success in the keys w Dale Perez crab and Diablo crab style flies (another Skok pattern). More than anything, I think it's about having confidence in whatever you are throwing and not over thinking it.
> 
> Whichever guide you fish w will also likely have his favorites that he wants to throw. Permit are real f'ers but I think most of the success tends to lie more with the indian than the arrow (beyond a certain point).


Thank you sir for this info! It’ll be a new experience for me. Bucket list if you will. I will use this as a starting point. I have also read that it’s about being confident and acting like it’s any other fish your casting to. If you’re stressed you’ll $&!? It up! It will be a challenge no doubt, but well worth it!


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Some days... A stick of dynamite


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I was down there last week. I got an eat with a strong arm merkin. Unfortunately, I also got the hook spit with the strong arm merkin. The journey continues...


----------

